# Combat ABS



## LAKANPOPOT (Jun 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what exercises are in this book of Matt Furey's Combat ABS? and if it is worth it? Thanks.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 3, 2005)

Talking of that my friend, I've literally just read his email of: 

Crunches are for ...

Nong Hao Nick,
  Just arrived in Shanghai so I thought I'd give the greeting
in the  Shanghainese.

The flight from LAX was a bumpy 13 hours and 40 minutes. 
Great time to focus, ya know. 

Before I split I was in the bookstore looking for some things to read
on the plane. When I passed by the magazine section I noticed all
the (health) magazines for men and women. The lead on every cover 
was Abs. Abs. Abs. More Abs. Chisel your Abs. Eat for your Abs. 
Exercises for your Abs. 

I wasnt pressed for time, so I decided to see what kind of wisdom
was being imparted in the articles. I took a stack of about 10 magazines 
to a table and sat down, put on my specs, and started reading.

The pictures were good. Lots of rock hard abs in the pictures. The usual diet
advice was presented. (Eat a lot less) The exercises .... Hmmm.

Sit ups, Crunches, more of the same, machine crunches, sit ups on a ball,
crunches on a ball, yada, yada, yada.

They dont get it. 

The most effective Ab exercises, the ones I teach in Combat Abs 
http://www.mattfurey.com/combat_abs.html - are done standing up, 
not laying down.

Yes, you heard me. The most effective ab exercises are done in the
standing position.

You dont need to do 300 crunches, or 500 sit ups, or use a stability ball, or a
machine with weights. You dont even need to get on the floor. 

The Farmer Burns Stomach Flattener is the best abs exercise there is on the
planet. And you cant find it in any gym in the entire country. Personal
trainers
dont teach it. 

You can only find it in Combat Abs  http://www.mattfurey.com/combat_abs.html.
Youll also find plenty of other ab exercises that work, but Im telling you
flat out that if you aint doing the Magnificent Seven, you are wasting your
time. 

Oh, and by the way, the Farmer Burns Stomach Flattener is so "user-friendly"
that I can do it on the plane ride. Sit in seat. Inhale - and get to work. Helps
a ton with digestion of airplane flood - and that is an important thing to
remember whilst you travel. 

Always remember this, lie down exercises are fine if you're truly working
your entire body - otherwise, for the most part, lying down exercises
are for people in a rest home. They're not for the average Joe, Jane ..
or Junior Fure-Cat.

Kick butttake names,

Matt Furey

P.S. Those of you with shoulder pain problems; listen up. Mort from
Philadelphia,
the city of brotherly love writes:

Matt,
I tore up my shoulder 2 years ago playing softball. Rehab helped, but there was
still pain. I couldnt throw, and swinging a bat was really painful. I sat out
last season, and that was painful.

A friend at work told me about your stuff, he said it eliminated his
back pain. I went to your website, what you call Furey Central 
http://www.mattfurey.com/products.html - and read everything.
I found out you had hurt your shoulder too. I ordered the chest expanders 
http://www.mattfurey.com/expander.html - and went to work. 

Four months later and I am pain free. I played in my first
game yesterday in almost 2 years and had 2 hits. What a day! 

If anybody says your stuff doesnt work, send them here, Ill pound 
on them a little.

Mort

M.F.  All in the spirit of brotherly love, I hope. 



Copyright, Gold Medal Publications, Inc 2005

**The contents of this daily email are not to be considered as medical advice. 
Always consult a physician before beginning or changing any fitness 
program.**

This email is protected by copyright, 2005, Gold Medal 
Publications, Inc. All rights reserved. Reproduction of 
any  
portion of this email is strictly prohibited without the 
express written consent of Gold Medal Publications, 
Inc.

Matt Furey
Gold Medal Publications, Inc.
10339 Birdwatch Drive
Tampa, FL  33647 USA
813 994 8267 Phone
813 994 4947 FAX
matt@mattfurey.com
http://www.mattfurey.com

____________________________________


Something strikes me as wrong with the fact he states crunches are only needed for standing up! This guy has a good reputation but now I'm weary, any guys now about this ab conditioning?

Regards


----------



## Marginal (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm waiting for Warzone abs.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 3, 2005)

His book has nothing new in it that you can't find on/in any other book on abs.  The infamous "Farmer Burns Stomach Flattener" is nothing more than an old yoga exercise that was also used by alot of bodybuilders called the vacuum.  

To do that exercise all you do is suck you stomach in as far as you can and hold it for about 30 seconds.

All the other exercises are just variations of sit ups, v-ups, etc.  Best bet is go to B&N and look at a book that has lots of ab exercises in it and write them down and save yourself the $30.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 4, 2005)

Cheers! Thanks!

How does that exercise help?


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 5, 2005)

> How does that exercise help?


 The idea behind it is that it strengthens the support muscles that "hold your stomach in" like when you try and suck it in to make it look smaller.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jun 5, 2005)

I am curious on how to do the Magnificent 7. A lot of testimonials say it works good.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 5, 2005)

First off, I need to apologize.  I misstated what the Farmer Burn's exercise was.  I grabbed my book and looked to see what the magnificant 7 were and saw that the FB was different from "the vacuum" (both of which are 2 of the 7).

The vacuum is what I did describe earlier, but the Farmer Burn's exercise is to inhale as much air as you can without letting the stomach expand. Than it tells you to exhale the air as forcefully as you can without letting any air out.  Basically, picture yourself straining to lift a very heavy weight and holding your breath. As a side note it tells you that it is NOT uncommon to get light headed or dizzy doing this exercise.  It is also called the valsalva maneuver and can lead to you passing out (as in the case of lifting a really heavy weight and doing this).

here are the other 5 exercises.

Tai Chi Waist Turner:  Let your arms hand at your sides loosely and then turn your body and the relaxed arms hit your back area.

Back Arch w/ Forward Bend and Squeeze:  Bend back as far as you can while inhaling and then exhale as you bend forward as far as you can and then tense the abs

Dynamic Side Bend Stretch (w/ Isometric squeeze):  ONe arm hangs at the side while the other one stretches over and then tense the muscles

Over Hand Side Bends: Raise both arms above your head and interlock your fingers.  Inhale and then stretch to the side while tensing your back.

Trunk Rotations: Forward, back, and each side while hands are on hips


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 6, 2005)

Nick, lifting water is a great Qi gong exercise that will strengthen the lower dan tian. I personally love iron board bridge, but lifting water and other standing exercises are effective as well.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2005)

Ab exercises bore me to tears. They're the part of my workout I like the least. I've considered getting some type of device, but they seem to be mostly scams.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 28, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Nick, lifting water is a great Qi gong exercise that will strengthen the lower dan tian. I personally love iron board bridge, but lifting water and other standing exercises are effective as well.



This Qi gong exercise sounds interesting. Can you elaborate on this please.

Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ab exercises bore me to tears. They're the part of my workout I like the least. I've considered getting some type of device, but they seem to be mostly scams.


 
The only "marketed" device for training abs that has a place in anyone here's training is that wheel deal with the stick through it.  You role back and fourth.  DO NOT buy it though, you'd be getting screwed, make it.

I biggest point one should take from the emails posted above is the standing.  Do you fight (or train) laying on your back?  Then why in the world would you train you body to be strong in that position?

Exactly.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks to the fellow who posted the _ magnificent 7_. I do 1500 crunches, back-ups and leg-ups/v-ups/scissors m/w and 1000 on t/th. I'm going to give those exercises a try and I'll let you know what I come up with. 

One question: are those exercise more for burning fat at the mid-section, or for building muscle?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 29, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> One question: are those exercise more for burning fat at the mid-section, or for building muscle?


Energy is expended from the body as a whole.  You cannot burn fat from a particular region of your body, this common myth is called "spot reduction."  Just not how it works.  The exercises you described are strengthen, but mostly building incredible enurance (due to your volume) in those muslces.


----------

